# Forge Cottage, Long Stratton, Norfolk



## Kezz44 (Jan 5, 2014)

After finding this place on another forum I decided to see if I could find it. After a lot of driving around and a bit of detective work realised its been somewhere I drive pass at work and always wondered.... whats over that big wooden fence? Now I know, and what an enjoyable little explore. Have to say this is a very dangerous place as it is totally collapsing and a foot deep with anything and everything you could think of.

Enjoy



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Cottage Norfolk by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 5, 2014)

Some nice shots there, shame the place is just filled with rubbish


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovely stuff, place looks very dodgy though, thanks for posting.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 5, 2014)

Amid the advanced deacy are some nice items, liking the retro wallpaper....nice post


----------



## Pilot (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh this looks dangerous! Where the first floor joists are exposed it looks like it could come down at any second! Next person in there needs a hard hat and a screw jack!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovely set of pics!
Thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 6, 2014)

Some interesting bits & pieces there,ace photos.


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 6, 2014)

How marvellous ...you could spend a week ferreting about in there! That shot of the Regesan Embrocation is brill


----------



## smiler (Jan 6, 2014)

I liked the open plan staircase, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## chazman (Jan 7, 2014)

very brave,i would have fallen through the floor.well done and good pics


----------



## Hendreforgan (Jan 13, 2014)

That photo with the jar of Robertson's Seedless Bramble nearly came close to breaking the rules . . . :huh:

No? not a Golly*** derivative? :shocked: Phew, almost came over all "P.C." . . . . :arghh:


----------

